# Leandro Barbosa



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Leandro Barbosa signed a five-year contract extension.


(In your opinion), Was this what we should have used our money for??


 

I think so.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I say, no.

We should've resigned Diaw as top priority, and waited till next yr to resign Barbosa or just not resign him at all.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nope, I think Phoenix should have dealt him for someone with a cheaper deal and snag some picks along with it


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I like it; the contract wasn't overly expensive. Don't forget how young Barbosa is, his physical abilities and quickness are off the charts. He's going to continue to improve; and then would've been more expensive to re-sign. Why not lock him up if we can? Diaw probably is the top priority but that doesn't mean you ignore the rest of the team until Boris' contract expires. The Suns locked up a young explosive weapon for the next five years. Good job.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Preacher said:


> I like it; the contract wasn't overly expensive. Don't forget how young Barbosa is, his physical abilities and quickness are off the charts. He's going to continue to improve; and then would've been more expensive to re-sign. Why not lock him up if we can? Diaw probably is the top priority but that doesn't mean you ignore the rest of the team until Boris' contract expires. The Suns locked up a young explosive weapon for the next five years. Good job.



Boris is a RFA next yr, just like Barbosa would've been then. I say lock Boris up first no matter what.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Boris is a RFA next yr, just like Barbosa would've been then. I say lock Boris up first no matter what.


They are reportedly working on the Boris extension as well, they just haven't been able to come to terms yet. In the meantime, the other player they want to lock up has a much more reasonable offer which he accepted. Just because we got Blur doesn't mean we won't still have Diaw, just means that Barbosa's agent accepts his worth much more readily than Diaw's agent.

... And because I can't stress enough how much these links mean to me...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJKxyyraIpI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJKxyyraIpI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice Starbosa videos. Thanks for making them.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Barbosa will be a superstar, good thing they locked him up, cause other teams will offer big $ for him.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Nope, I think Phoenix should have dealt him for someone with a cheaper deal and snag some picks along with it


snagging picks arent for teams expected to make the finals next year.


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

Those vids are rad, they really show how fast the Suns play. That Lakers series was Leandro's best play yet. I can't wait for next season.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Feel free to spread them around... post them in that blog thing... link them...

Fondle them gently and tell them you love them... make sweet sweet basketball love to them...

...

Ignore that last part.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Feel free to spread them around... post them in that blog thing... link them...
> 
> Fondle them gently and tell them you love them... make sweet sweet basketball love to them...
> 
> ...


hahaha. Do i have to ignore them, coz if so im sorry. Its to late.


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Feel free to spread them around... post them in that blog thing... link them...
> 
> Fondle them gently and tell them you love them... make sweet sweet basketball love to them...
> 
> ...


I'll put it in a post sometime if i get any ideas. But yeah, great vids. Nice work. Do you have any others of the Suns?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

_Ra said:


> I'll put it in a post sometime if i get any ideas. But yeah, great vids. Nice work. Do you have any others of the Suns?


Not yet... though I do plan on making a Leandro in the Clippers series one. Chances are I'll do some more mixes when time comes around though.


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

I put one of the mixes up on my blog and i'll probably put the other up tomorrow.

Again, great job.

http://phoenixsunsrising.blogspot.com/


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I recommend the song "Hate Me Now" by Nas for the Clippers'-Starbosa video.


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Feel free to spread them around... post them in that blog thing... link them...
> 
> Fondle them gently and tell them you love them... make sweet sweet basketball love to them...
> 
> ...


Great job, ZZL... :clap: 
can you tell me the name(and atrtist) of the 2 songs of the mix??
Thanks.
Oh, and I´m waiting for the Barbosa x Clippers mix


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Nene31jwill2 said:


> Great job, ZZL... :clap:
> can you tell me the name(and atrtist) of the 2 songs of the mix??
> Thanks.
> Oh, and I´m waiting for the Barbosa x Clippers mix


The first mix, the Lakers one, was Notorious B.I.G. - Hypnotized.

The second mix, the Dallas one, was N.W.A. - A Hundred Miles and Running.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Leandro Barbosa is a dead set legend


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Do you guys think we should create another thread to post about Barbosa's performance in the WC or we should use this one?


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> Leandro Barbosa is a dead set legend



Umm..

Lol, he'll be good. But, I think your expecting just a little too much.


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> The first mix, the Lakers one, was Notorious B.I.G. - Hypnotized.
> 
> The second mix, the Dallas one, was N.W.A. - A Hundred Miles and Running.


Thanks :wink:


----------

